# Temp..same all year round?



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

I keep the temp at 86F,shoudl i keep it like this all year round?


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

You can but personally dont like going over 84deg


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Feefa said:


> You can but personally dont like going over 84deg


 Agreed

You can, but it may be a bit lower in winter and higher in summer...

86 is on the higher range that they should be


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

80-82 year round


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

Ba20 said:


> 80-82 year round


same here


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

I keep mine at 76F - 80F


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

I've thought about lowering the temp for my plants, hows you P's appetite at those temp's


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

He eats everyday.


----------



## marilynmonroe (Jan 8, 2009)

I keep mine around 83-84.8 I try not to get above 85......


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

I just dropped it to 84. I'll see if he still has the same apetite at this temp.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

my tanks are 82 all year round. the only reason you would need to change the temp is if your trying to stimulate breeding behaviour


----------



## glockner99 (Nov 2, 2005)

I'd be curious to know what the temps are in the Rivers in Peru,Brazil ..etc

I'd be curious to know what the temps are in the Rivers in Peru,Brazil ..etc

I'd be curious to know what the temps are in the Rivers in Peru,Brazil ..etc


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

glockner99 said:


> I'd be curious to know what the temps are in the Rivers in Peru,Brazil ..etc
> 
> I'd be curious to know what the temps are in the Rivers in Peru,Brazil ..etc
> 
> I'd be curious to know what the temps are in the Rivers in Peru,Brazil ..etc


When you get an answer let us know.

When you get an answer let us know.

When you get an answer let us know.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

Prolly depends on the folllowing - what time of year, what part of the river "how far up", how deep of water ! ! !

Prolly depends on the folllowing - what time of year, what part of the river "how far up", how deep of water ! ! !

Prolly depends on the folllowing - what time of year, what part of the river "how far up", how deep of water ! ! !


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

glockner99 said:


> Prolly depends on the folllowing - what time of year, what part of the river "how far up", how deep of water ! ! !
> 
> Prolly depends on the folllowing - what time of year, what part of the river "how far up", how deep of water ! ! !
> 
> Prolly depends on the folllowing - what time of year, what part of the river "how far up", how deep of water ! ! !


You're right all those play a part, aswell with time of year the dry season comes into play where parts dry up and turn into pools and the dryer/lower the pools get the higher the temps get.


----------

